# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Te jesh I (E) dashuruar

## zANë

Pershendetje forumista,mund te jepni mendimin tuaj ne lidhje me te qeneit  I (E) dashuruar,cka mendoni ju;
Te jesh I (E) dashuruar (apo te dashuruarit) eshte DASHURI?

----------


## Adriano-10

Oj Em&#235;, oj &#231;ik&#235; e mir&#235; d&#235;gjo...

*Dashuri nuk eshte te shiqosh njeri-tjetrin, por te dyte te shiqoni ne nje drejtim.*

Dmth dashuri eshte vetem kur dashuria eshte e dyanshme dhe jo e nje anshme, se sikur te ishte e nje anshme une tash do thoja se jam i dashuruar ne Jennifer Lopezin ose Britney Sperasin dhe ju cikat mund te thonit se jeni te dashuara ne Brad Pittin ose Tom Cruise.

----------


## zANë

> Oj Emë, oj çikë e mirë dëgjo...
> 
> *Dashuri nuk eshte te shiqosh njeri-tjetrin, por te dyte te shiqoni ne nje drejtim.*
> 
> Dmth dashuri eshte vetem kur dashuria eshte e dyanshme dhe jo e nje anshme, se sikur te ishte e nje anshme une tash do thoja se jam i dashuruar ne Jennifer Lopezin ose Britney Sperasin dhe ju cikat mund te thonit se jeni te dashuara ne Brad Pittin ose Tom Cruise.


Mire Adriano,flm shume,por ti thua,ate qe mendon qe eshte dashuri.

Po ajo qe dua te di une eshte se te qenit i/e dashuruar a eshte dashuri ,apo manifestim i saj?

Pra a ka dallim mes dashurise dhe te qenit i/e dashuruar?

----------


## Enigma_F

Dashuria eshte shum gje e bukure por e keqa eshte se ne ndonje rast te shkon me vuajte  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Found

Une dashuroj shume shpesh, por rralle ndihem i dashuruar... Per mua ka dallim, dashuria me "te dashuruarin". Keto kohe jam shume i dashuruar, por nuk e di ende nese eshte dashuri... 
Kam dashuruar me shume zjarr dhe prape nuk jam ndier i dashuruar, madje kam shkuar edhe ne ekstremet me te forta. Nuk di cfare mund te them tjeter per temen, mbase kjo sqaron dicka  :i ngrysur:

----------


## zANë

> Une dashuroj shume shpesh, por rralle ndihem i dashuruar... Per mua ka dallim, dashuria me "te dashuruarin". Keto kohe jam shume i dashuruar, por nuk e di ende nese eshte dashuri... 
> Kam dashuruar me shume zjarr dhe prape nuk jam ndier i dashuruar, madje kam shkuar edhe ne ekstremet me te forta. Nuk di cfare mund te them tjeter per temen, mbase kjo sqaron dicka


 Found flm shume.
 Shume mire ti e sqarone ate qe ka dallim ne mes te dashuris dhe asaj i/e dashuruar,dhe e spjegon nga menyra jote.Kete doja ta ti se shume here njerezit e keqkuptojne dashurin me i/e dashuruar.


Ja te shikojme se cka do te thome pasfolesit tane.Nese ndonje na shpjegon me mire se ku qendrron dallimi.

----------


## elbasanlliu yll

Te dashrosh mor lal a gjaja ma e bukur,por dhe gjaja ma e veshtir per tu harru,se esht nje gje qe e bajm me zemer,vetem se duhet, dhe se esht e veshtire,ta kuptojm qe ja vlen ti japim zemren ktij njeriu apo jo,nese jo duhet te kuptojm qe esht nje lidhje vetem per aventur.

----------


## Princes_Ks

> Te jesh I (E) dashuruar (apo te dashuruarit) eshte DASHURI?


Apsolut JO.

----------


## BluE-MooN

Te jesh ne dashuri te jep perspektive te bukur mbi jeten...te duket sikur zogjte cicerojne dhe lulet celin vetem per ty ne mes te dhjetorit... Fatkeqesisht kjo "enderr" e bukur zgjat pak kohe..pastaj perplasemi me realitetin e nje lidhjeje, ate rutinen e perhershme, noi zenke si per variacion, ndonje xhelozi qe ta bejne jeten ferr :P  Shaka

Te qenurit ne dashuri eshte ndjenje e pakrahasueshme , te ben te ndjehesh njeriu i vetem ne univers  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ||xXx||

Mendoj se dashuria e vertete ekziston po nuk jetohet kurre sepse njeriu kupton ca ka pasur vetem kur e humbet ate gje e njejta ndodh dhe per dashurine, kupton qe ka qene nje gje e rendesishme vetem kur e ke humbur ate.
Mendimi im

----------


## BluE-MooN

> Lale po folet per dashurine jo per momentin kur zgjohesh ka gjumi :P


Eshte dhe dicka tjeter qe quhet sens humori...




> Te jesh ne dashuri te jep perspektive te bukur mbi jeten...te duket sikur zogjte cicerojne dhe lulet celin vetem per ty ne mes te dhjetorit... *Fatkeqesisht kjo "enderr" e bukur zgjat pak kohe..pastaj perplasemi me realitetin e nje lidhjeje, ate rutinen e perhershme, noi zenke si per variacion, ndonje xhelozi qe ta bejne jeten ferr :P*


  :kryqezohen:

----------


## zANë

> Apsolut JO.


Si duket ti e kuptove mire pytjen time,dhe pajtohem me ty :buzeqeshje: 

Mund te tregosh cka eshte dashuri dhe cka do te thote i/e dashuruar,pra ku eshte dallimi.

Pershendetje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zANë

> Te qenurit ne dashuri eshte ndjenje e pakrahasueshme , te ben te ndjehesh njeriu i vetem ne univers


Po une mendoj se ne gjdoher jemi ne dashuri,ate qe ndjejme ndaj familjes, te afermeve tane,shoqerise,,,,,a eshte dhe kjo dashuri???!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Poeti

EMMA 1224,

Ka ca gjera ne jete qe jane shume te mpleksuar ne mes vete dhe ne shkaku i ketij mpleksiteti i quajm me te njejtin emer.
 Une dashuroj nuk eshte nje soj sikur une jam i dashuruar (dallimet ne kohe) dhe jo vetem kjo.
  Eshte thene me lart nga Adriano-10, se dashuria nuk eshte te shikuarit ne njeri tjetrin, por te shikuar e perbashket ne nje drejtim

----------


## zANë

> EMMA 1224,
> 
> Ka ca gjera ne jete qe jane shume te mpleksuar ne mes vete dhe ne shkaku i ketij mpleksiteti i quajm me te njejtin emer.
>  Une dashuroj nuk eshte nje soj sikur une jam i dashuruar


Shume mire e ke then kjo mu desh,shpesh here hasim ne keqkuptime se vetem te qenit i/e dashuruar eshte dashuri!!

----------


## Princes_Ks

> Si duket ti e kuptove mire pytjen time,dhe pajtohem me ty
> 
> Mund te tregosh cka eshte dashuri dhe cka do te thote i/e dashuruar,pra ku eshte dallimi.
> 
> Pershendetje


Dashuri eshte cdo gje qe ti e don persona,siq e ke then dhe ti te afermite dikush i do kafshet macen a ku ta di une,pra gjdo gje qe e don ti eshte dashuri

i/e dashuruar eshte kur me apo pa vetedije jemi te motivuar seksualisht  nga nje person



p.s kjo teme me mire do te ishte tek Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji

Kalofsh bukur Emma shpresoj ta kesh marre pergjigjjen e duhur :buzeqeshje:

----------


## zANë

Princes_Ks flm peregjjen  :buzeqeshje: 

Ke then gjera mjaft interesante per dashurin gjithashtu edhe per te qenit i/e dashuruar.


P.S.Dhe une kete teme e kisha hape aty (pra filozofi-psikologji-sociologji),dhe besova se aty ishte vendi i duhur,por moderatoret e levizen dhe e sollen ketu.

----------


## Skofiar

Te dashurosh do te thote ta beshe hapin e pare per dashuri.
Nese edhe Personi qe dashuron e bene hapin e pare ateher fillon te ndjehesh i/e dashuraur.Hapat vazhdojne.............

----------


## kærlighed

> Si duket ti e kuptove mire pytjen time,dhe pajtohem me ty
> 
> Mund te tregosh cka eshte dashuri dhe cka do te thote i/e dashuruar,pra ku eshte dallimi.
> 
> Pershendetje



Kerkoj ndjese qe po te citoj, por desha te pergjigjem ne nje fare menyre.
Te jesh i/e dashuruar eshte psikoze.Ja se c`ndodh me personin ne fjale:

Truri prodhon dyfish me shume *Fenyletylamin(PEA)* qe jep gati te njejten ndjenje euforie.
Sasia e *Serotonines* bie ne tru, gje qe normal con deri ne depresion, por ne kete rrast personi i dashuruar ndjehet i terhequr ne menyre manike.
Hormoni *Noradrenalin* ne glandulae suprarenalis, e parapergadit trupin duke stimuluar sistemin nervor qendror, shtypja e gjakut dhe pulsi ngriten.
*Dopamina* luan gjithashtu rol ne ndjenjen e te qenurit te lumtur dhe ka efekt sikur narkotiket ne trupin e nje narkomani.
*Testosteroni dhe ostrogjeni* e shtojne efektin e dopamines.

Pershendetje.

----------


## Trchick

Me Pelqeu Shume Komenti I Parafolesit,koment Qe Doja Ta Shkruaja Une Po Qenka Treguar Dikush Me I Shkathet.po,dhe Une Mendoj Qe Te Dashuruarit Eshte Psikoze,sado Pak Romantike Te Jete Kjo Teori.gjithashtu Gjendjen E Re Qe Krijohet Ne Trup Kur Njeriu Bie Ne Dashuri Trupi Nuk Mund Ta Perballoje Dot Per Nje Kohe Te Gjate,sepse Kjo Eshte Nje Gjendje Eksitimi Qe E Lodh Organizmin,keshtu Qe Pas Maksimumi 3 Muajsh Homeostaza Ben Te Veten Dhe Te Dashuruarit Mbaron.mbetet Me Pas Dashuria,ajo  Gjendja E Zakonit,ngjarjet E Jetes Se Perditshme Dhe Rutina,shoket E Perbashket Qe Te Lidhin.cila Eshte Me E Frytshme?sigurisht Qe Kjo E Dyta.ja Pse Une Besoj Tek Martesat Me Shkjese.respekt.

----------

